# Annointing with Air?



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Curious if anyone else has ever witness this. Someone made popcorn tonight, the good kind cooked on the stove with a touch of oil rather than an air popper. But the smell in the house was really strong, enough that I could smell it, and I basically have no sense of smell. But I was watching Hester on the monitor and of course she's searching the cage for the smell, but she actually stopped and annoited without even nibbling or chewing on anything. Found it interesting and just curious if anyone else has witnessed this before?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Silly Hester!

I have not ever seen any hedgie do that, but Kashi did once anoint with water?? :|


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I take that back it was microwave popcorn, thus the heavy smell. It was just strange, Hester is a very annoiting gal so its not a big suprise, just never seen (or heard) of a hedgie doing it just on the smell in the air, I'd offer her a kernal if it wasn't so unhealthy (and being corn).

On a totally unrelated topic, when I was replying to the activity thread I turned my tv to the "Hedgie Channel" (aka Video-1 that the camera is hooked into) just to see if anyone was awake, and yes, there was, a cat, in the cage. Its a ferret nation double decker but the top of the cage stack is the 'middle' floor that has an opening in it, so yeah, no hedgehogs but a black cat in Hester's food loft drinking her water. Of course I went in and chase him out, thankfully it was Seven who is a big wimp and I don't think any of the cats want a piece of Hester anyways. So guess I"ll cover the hole and now ponder if its happened before. Hedgehog water must taste good.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Mmmmm hedgielicious! :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't blame Hester! Just one whiff of that blissful buttery smell of popcorn makes me go nuts! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky will anoint with certain smells, usually the smell of my face soap. Just a whiff of that makes his nose go into overdrive, wiggling and licking and anointing all over. :lol:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I have not ever seen any hedgie do that, but Kashi did once anoint with water?? :|


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

